# running lights not working



## bthompson92 (Nov 11, 2014)

I finally finished re doing my trailer and I replaced my old lights with new lights. Well for some reason all my signals work except my running lights. Turn signals work, brake lights work, hazards work. We hooked the trailer up to my dads(2014) f150 and had no problems, running lights worked, but when we hooked it back up to mine (2005) f150 I'm having problems. Does anyone know what I should look for or what my problem may be?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 11, 2014)

Was your truck prewired? Is the wiring done with a harness that plugs in or is it spliced in?


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 11, 2014)

Check the wiring and fuses on your vehicle, put a testlight / voltmeter on the connector to test.
Tim


----------



## tigfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

ford f-series has a separate fuses for the trailer plug to protect the vehicles circuit. you got a blown fuse, look in your owners manual or take it to a dealer and they should replace it for free, atleast i used to .


----------



## bthompson92 (Nov 11, 2014)

earl60446 and tigfisher Thanks ill try and checkout the fuses tomorrow!


RiverBottomOutdoors Yeah it's pre wired and its just a plug in. I'm going to check the fuses maybe that's all it is. That should be a quick fix


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 12, 2014)

99% sure it's a fuse. I had many blown fuses and went through 2 sets of tail lights with my '07 F-150 (due to corrosion) before I FINALLY took the advice from guys on here and got a complete set of LEDs for my trailer (tail and running). I completely rewired my trailer also and ran a dedicated ground from the harness to each tail light. Zero problems since. They are MUCH brighter and I don't have to worry about unplugging at the ramp. Just straight into the water. Wish I would have done it from the get go when I first started having light problems!!!


----------



## bthompson92 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah man I wanted led lights but at the time I could spend 24 and get the bulbs or spend almost 70 for the kit with led's. Because I had to replace everything, wiring and all. I'll probably buy some in a year or two though I know they are a lot better


----------

